# Lavadora Haier XQB120-9188



## luigimaldini

Bueno desde hace meses estamos sin lavadora, el problema es que de repente dejo de prender, mi esposa la dejo perfectamente por la mañana y cuando llego a casa al mediodia ya no prendia.
Mire a ver si llegaba la corriente a la tarjeta y si llegan los 110v, luego en la tarjeta no se por donde tirar, al lado del conector de entrada de 110v se encuentra un capacitador cuadrado gris y unas bobinas, me imagino que dicha tarjeta deberia de tener un transformador de 12vac segun me han comentado, solo veo esas 2 bobinas y un poco hacia enfrente una especie de transformador pero no se cual es su funcion, dejo unas imagenes del conector de 110v, la bobina a su lado y esa especie de transformador en frente con salida hacia 2 condensadores de voltaje alto celestes.


----------



## pandacba

para saber si la fuetne funciona, tenes que medir sobre los dos capacitores que estan arriba a la izquierda en la foto, si no hay tensión sobre ellos la fuente esta dañada, el elelmneto activo de la fuente es ese CI que esta a la derecha al medio de 8-1 pines segurametne aglun TEA
Medi sobre los capacitores y contanos que tensione obtuviste


----------



## temruog0937

hola, tambien podrias soldar unos cablecitos sobre los pines de alimentacion del CI y medir para saber si le llega la alimentacion al CI.


----------



## luigimaldini

Amigo pandacba te refieres a los 2 capacitadores electroliticos o a los 2 celestes de ceramica? entonces mi pregunta es: cual seria el transformador en la imagen? Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Son los electrolíticos y transformador "normal" no hay. El que tiene, *que es parte de la fuente conmutada*, es muy raro que falle. Mide tensión en los condensadores y el diodo junto a ellos para que los compañeros, que tienen mas práctica en estos aparatos, te puedan orientar.
Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja, entonces como baja esa tension de 110vac a menos vac sin tener ese transformador? y esa especie de transformador con etiqueta amarilla que es en realidad? Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Es uan fuente swiching similar a las que hay en los televisores, en una DVD player, en el cargador del celular, en la coputadora de la PC, en las play Stations, en las xbox, y en casi todo lo que existe hoy en  dia, incluidos muchos de equipos de audio
Ese CI que esta en la parte media de la derecha se encarga de la conversión mediante esepequño transformador, mide sobre los capacitores  si hay tensión y cual es ese valor


----------



## luigimaldini

A eso me refiero amigo pandacba, ese pequeño transformador tiene una salida con 2 condensadores ceramicos,cierto? que tension deberia de tener esa salida del transformador? y porque utiliza 2 condensadores ceramicos tipo alto voltaje? y ese ic integrado dices que se encarga de transformar la tension, a cuanto la transformaria? porque lo que esta en la esquina es un condensador electrolitico de 450v. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

error, hay dos diodos que estan sobre dicho transformador y hacia la izquierda de la foto parte superior yo veo perfectamente dos capactores que son a los que me referi en primer momento y no los veo cerámicos de echo veo sus cuerpos redondos cubiertos de un termoretractil con las incricpciones de rigor uno negro con la marcas de negativo hacia abajo y uno verde con la marca de negativo hacia arriba sobre esos condensadores medi la tensión 
No se porque no podes ver la esquina opuesta, vos ves la esquina inferior derecha que es el filtro de la fuente de entrada que es de 450Vdc porque al rectificar la linea hay308VDC para el caso 220AC y 154Vdc para el caso de 110AC

Por favor lado izquierdo de la foto parte superior......





A los que estan marcados con un circulo me refiero


----------



## luigimaldini

Yo te entendi desde un principio amigo pandacba, se que te refieres a esos 2 electroliticos, pero mi pregunta es: El transformador no es ese negro con pegatina amarilla? ese mismo tiene como en su salida 2 condensadores ceramicos celeste como se ve en la foto, por eso estoy un poco liado referente al transformador. Saludos y tranquilo que te entendi desde tu primera respuesta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Los condensadores cerámicos no están a la salida, aunque lo parezcan. Posiblemente el de la izquierda del transformador esté aislando la masa del primario de la masa del secundario y el de abajo encima de la resistencia sea un filtro.

A la salida del transformador ,parece, están los diodos con sus respectivos filtros electrolíticos, ahí quiere Pandacba que tomes medidas. vuelbo a repetir, aunque sí, ahí están las salidas de alimentación para el circuito, no es un tranformador tradicional. No le entra la tensión de red y la "reduce", le entra una serie de pulsos generados por el integrado que te han comentado y si mides al entrada del transformador, la medición te dará cosas raras con riesgo de averiar el polímetro por la alta frecuencia. 

También me parece ver otro circuito integrado, seguramente optoacoplador, justo al derecha del transformador.

En el foro hay información sobre las fuentes conmutadas ó swicheada y si no en google , para que entiendas el funcionamiento.


Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los condensadores cerámicos no están a la salida, aunque lo parezcan. Posiblemente el de la izquierda del transformador esté aislando la masa del primario de la masa del secundario y el de abajo encima de la resistencia sea un filtro.
> 
> A la salida del transformador ,parece, están los diodos con sus respectivos filtros electrolíticos, ahí quiere Pandacba que tomes medidas. vuelbo a repetir, aunque sí, ahí están las salidas de alimentación para el circuito, no es un tranformador tradicional. No le entra la tensión de red y la "reduce", le entra una serie de pulsos generados por el integrado que te han comentado y si mides al entrada del transformador, la medición te dará cosas raras con riesgo de averiar el polímetro por la alta frecuencia.
> 
> También me parece ver otro circuito integrado, seguramente optoacoplador, justo al derecha del transformador.
> 
> En el foro hay información sobre las fuentes conmutadas ó swicheada y si no en google , para que entiendas el funcionamiento.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Aja ok, entonces mido los 2 electroliticos que segun ponen son de 25v, uno es de mas microfaradios que el otro, esa medida supongo que puedo hacerla por debajo de la placa, es decir por donde estan las soldaduras, porque por la parte de arriba esta todo cubierto de una especie de gelatina con tonalidad marron y todos los componente quedan debajos sin tener acceso a ellos. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos dos celestes no son capacitores cerámicos sino Varistores , (unos protectores de sobretensión que si se queman explotan , así que están buenos)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Eso es. 
La tensión que pone en el condensador se refiere a la tensión máxima de trabajo. Posiblemente la tensión o tensiones sean 12v y +- 5v, aunque estoy especulando.

Saludos.


Dosmetros, me había guiado por la nomenclatura de la placa junto a los componentes, aunque CYS me desconcertaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A simple vista me parecen Varistores ¿no?


----------



## pandacba

En la salida no se puede medir con un tester, es una onda cuadrada de una frecuencia determinada, por eso se te indica que midas sobre el capacitor y no en la saida del transforamdor, no es un trnasformador que trabaja 50/60hz trabaja en modo conmutado el ci tiene el oscilador y el tranistor que hace de llaven dentro de su càpsula,
Ese capacitor junto con la resistencia forman una red snubeer para proteger el transistor de conmutación.
Por favor medi sobre los capacitores mencionados, seguimos dando vueltas y no podemos avanzar
Si te interesa saber como funciona una fuente swiching, barbaro lo hacemos en otro sector del foro para no mezclar las cosas


----------



## luigimaldini

pandacba dijo:


> En la salida no se puede medir con un tester, es una onda cuadrada de una frecuencia determinada, por eso se te indica que midas sobre el capacitor y no en la saida del transforamdor, no es un trnasformador que trabaja 50/60hz trabaja en modo conmutado el ci tiene el oscilador y el tranistor que hace de llaven dentro de su càpsula,
> Ese capacitor junto con la resistencia forman una red snubeer para proteger el transistor de conmutación.
> Por favor medi sobre los capacitores mencionados, seguimos dando vueltas y no podemos avanzar
> Si te interesa saber como funciona una fuente swiching, barbaro lo hacemos en otro sector del foro para no mezclar las cosas



Ok amigo pandacba y mis disculpas, mediré esos capacitadores y vere los voltajes que me dá, eso si como bien digo lo tengo que hacer por la parte verde de las soldaduras la parte de abajo, esa de arriba que veis esta cubierta de gelatina cubriendo todos los componentes y no puedo testear nada, podeis fijaros la zona blanca que es donde recortaron esa capa gelatinosa de 5mm de espesor aproximadamente. Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigo pandacba, he realizado la prueba que me dijiste y las lecturas son erroneas o raras, me aparece un baile de numeros hacia arriba y hacia abajo en negativo y en milivoltios, en los 2 condensadores me dan medidas raras, sin embargo medi el capacitador grande de filtro y llegan 250 v, despues empieza a disminuir si dejo las puntas del tester puesta encima de él, me imagino que es que el condensador se va descargando, porque apague la tarjeta, y cuando la prendi me vuelve a dar 250 v y otra vez empieza a disminuir, me imagino que la corriente hasta ese condensador de filtrado esta bien, el problema es que la salida hacia esos 2 no son valores normales. Si te fijas en la foto el ci de 8 patas en realidad tiene 7, mire la tarjeta por detras y una pata no conecta a ningun lado, no se si es que viene asi de fabrica o el tecnico que se llevo la tarjeta me *[Término innecesariamente grotesco]* esa pata, alguna recomendacion? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Bleny

Un poco mas y me dejo los ojos, pero por lo que veo es un tny27pn y solo tiene 7 patas.


----------



## luigimaldini

Que me recomiendas amigo Bleny? si tengo que probar con el tester algo en el circuito lo hago para descartar todo, cualquier cosa me pongo manos a la obra y testear. Como tu dices tiene 7 patas, pero lo que no se es si esta malo o no. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Bien, en ese punto deberias tener tensiones estables, casi seguro se ha dañado el CI, podes pasar lo que dice arriba de el? casi seguro vas a tener que reemplazarlo, pero antes vamos a verificar el resto de los componentes, primero pasa todo lo que dice el CI(es el que esta a la derecha en el medio cuadradito con pines)


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok pandacba, ahora estoy trabajando, cuando termine dentro de un buen rato agarro la lupa y te miro el modelo exacto del ci para anotartelo por aqui, otra cosa que me llama la atencion es que cuando mido el capacitador grande de filtro al rectificar la corriente en principio me da 250v y empieza a disminuir, según me dijiste deberia de medir 154v para una red de 110v, la verdad que cuando empezo a disminuir no se donde llega a pararse porque quité las puntas del tester. Bueno dentro de un rato te anoto los datos. Gracias y de nuevo saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

luigimaldini dijo:


> me llama la atencion es que cuando mido el capacitador grande de filtro al rectificar la corriente en principio me da 250v y empieza a disminuir


 
Con que tester (digital o analógico-aguja) y en que escala estás midiendo (ac o dc) ?


----------



## luigimaldini

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con que tester (digital o analógico-aguja) y en que escala estás midiendo (ac o dc) ?


Amigo Dosmetros es Digital y es autorango, la escala la coloco en dc (Corriente Continua)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algo está mal ya que debería medir a lo sumo 180 V , y 320 si llevara un doblador .

Los testers *con la batería agotada* miden de mas


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno como bien te digo cuando coloco el tester me da 250v y empieza a descender, no se donde se detiene porque quite las puntas, y digo yo no tendra nada que ver ese ci en mal estado para que marca mas de lo normal en principio?, el otro dia medi la entrada alterna y me dio 113v sobre los 110v que aqui tenemos. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Amigo pandacba te confirmo el modelo del ci:

          TNY276PN

Cualquier prueba que pueda hacer con el tester en él la hago, tambien comente antes lo raro de darme 250v en principio en ese capacitador grande, despues empieza a descender. Puede ser por fallo de este circuito integrado? Espero vuestras respuestas. Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno alguna novedad de como probar este circuito integrado? aqui me quede estancado. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si en el pin 1 del CI deberias tener unos 9V, pero me llama la ateción eso de que te mida 250Vdc y que se caigan, algo anda mal, como dijo dosmetros, puede que tengas la bateria del tester baja, ya que es una fuente simple entrada 110VAC al rectificar te tiene que dar unos 154Vdc en la entrada del capacitor de 450V.
En condiciones normales no debe suceder lo que te mide el tester, verifica de nuevo si te es posible

El pin uno es mirandolo de arriba como en tu foto la muesca hacia arriba y contando por la parte izquierda el primero de arriba hacia abajo, con mucho cuidado ya que si puenteas con el otro pin chau CI


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja pandacba, es decir el pin1 seria el que está en la parte de 3 patas el de arriba del todo,no? y como coloco el tester para medir esos 9v? me imagino que en escala continua, el cable rojo a ese pin y el negro donde lo pongo? si tranquilo dentro de un rato voy a hacer otra prueba para ver otra vez eso de los 250v, la verdad que es raro, coloco el tester empieza con 250 y despues va descendiendo hacia abajo, cosa rara. Bueno sigo pendiente para hacer las pruebas, si puedes verificame donde colocar las puntas correctamente en ese ci. Gracias de nuevo y un saludo amigo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigo pandacba es raro todo esto, hace rato me puse a hacer la prueba y la primera vez que medi el capacitador me dio 176v aproximadamente y se mantenia en esos valores, baja un poquito y subia, despues de un ratito vuelvo a colocar el tester y otra vez se va a 250v o mas y comienza el descenso, hice pruebas de la corriente alterna  y no me pasa eso, se mantiene el valor de 123,5vac en la pantalla, solo me ocurre cuando mido ese capacitador. Si que es raro todo esto, por logica deberia de mantenerse constante en un valor nada mas, del circuito no he hecho ninguna prueba aun porque no se donde como colocar las puntas. En fin a ver si logramos averiguar que esta pasando aqui, porque normal no es. Bueno cualquier cosa me dices para ir descartando. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

El negativo lo podes poner en el negativo del capacitor de la fuente o en los pines del lado derecho los cuatro van unidos y van al negativo de la entrada


----------



## luigimaldini

ok amigo pandacba, pero sigo sin entender lo de la medida del capacitador de la fuente, es una cosa muy rara, este multimetro trae 2 pilas como del tipo reloj, lo raro que mida bien en alterna por ejemplo, y en continua con el capacitador me haga eso. Saludos.



Bueno pues la verdad que no se que ocurre, he testeado el ci como me has dicho y los valores son erroneos, me marcaba como 3.4 milivoltios y a veces menos. Es posible que este integrado en mal estado tambien me de lectura rara en el capacitador grande de la fuente? Tambien me he fijado que cuando mas tiempo dejo conectada la tarjeta a la corriente mas va subiendo el voltaje en el capacitador, la verdad que no lo entiendo. Saludos amigo pandacba.


----------



## pandacba

Seguramente el CI esta dañado, tambien es poisble que uno o varios de los diodos que estan antes del capacitor esten con fugas o algun daño de alli que te medidas falsas.
procede a desconectar de la linea, si tiene una lámpara descarga por las dudas el capacitor y procede a medir los diodos estos son 4 y tienen un cuerpo negor con banda clara en uno de sus extremos, ese es el cádodo del diodo, para medirlos, pon tu tester en la escala para medir diodos, una vez echo eso  vas a medir cada diodo de la manera que sigue, punta negra del lado de la banda y punta roja en el lado opuesto, el tester te deberia indicar una lectura de unos 500 aprox asi cada uno, de todos modos si ves valores muy diferentes habria que proceder a retirarlo para medirlo afuera del circuito


----------



## luigimaldini

Amigo pandacba esa prueba la descarte ayer mismo antes de realizar de nuevo la medida del capacitador, medi los 4 diodos rectificadores y en polarizacion directa me dan 0,500mv y en inversa me dan 0, es decir los diodos estan bien. Antes de esos diodos esta la bobina y un condensador creo que es cuadrado gris al lado del conector de entrada de 110vac. Por eso digo que es raro todo esto. Cualquier otro consejo aqui estoy para agradecertelo. Saludos amigo.


----------



## pandacba

Esa bobina es un filtro EMI  y no afecta el funcionamiento, habria que sacar el capacitor y ver que no este desvalorizado, al no poder filtrar pasa una señal de 100Hz es decir una continua pulsante y eso puede ser la causa de esas lecturas e incluso que se dañe el CI


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigo pandacba, disculpa tardar en responderte, desgraciadamente hoy he sido de nuevo victima de un atraco en mi pequeñito negocio, tengo un cyber con 9 maquinas que ni siquiera me dan para comer y vinieron 4 desgraciados armados, al abrir la puerta me encerraron con una niñita, nos tiramos los dos de rodillas y yo la agarraba para tranquilizarla, casi se llevan todas las maquinas y acaban con mi futuro, porque me hubieran dejado sin nada, afortunadamente mi cuñada y unas vecinas se percataron y los muchachos se fueron en un carro y dejaron las maquinas tiradas en el piso. Al final afortunadamente fue solo un susto, esta es la 2 vez en menos de un año que sufro de un atraco. Desgraciadamente este pais esta en el caos, robos a diarios sin parar, pero bueno.

Cambiando el tema, lei lo que me escribiste del capacitor, yo lo medi en la placa y me da 20,50 uf el capacitador es de 22uf, me imagino que ese nivel de capacidad esta bien por la tolerancia, tengo unas interrogantes: es posible que si ese capacitador este mal afecte el funcionamiento del integrado, pero este ultimo se encuentre bien? no se si me explique, o si el capacitador esta mal ya desafortunadamente el ci esta malo tambien. Bueno amigo espero tu respuesta para seguir indagando con esto y lograr solucionarlo. De nuevo un saludo y gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Lamento profundamente lo sucedido, y el mal momento que has pasado, me alegra que al final solo fuera un susto y no perdieras lo que seguramente con mucho esfuerzo has conseguido en el tiempo. 
Espero y deseo que esa realidad algún día cambie, y aunque tal vez no te sirva de mucho, solo quieo expresar mi solidaridad para contgo y tus compatriotas que intenta día día vivir dignamente....

Ese valor estaria bien.
Si el capacitor esta malo afectaria el funcionamiento del CI, ya que no recive niveles fijos de tensión si no variables, en el pin 1 es la entrada a un regulador interno que alimenta todo el CI, a su vez ya no conmuta una señal DC y se hace todo un lío, y si inclusive podria estar bien.
Puedes hacer la siguiete prueba, colocar una lámpara sobre los terminales del capacitor y ver como prende
Algo que se me paso por alto y ahora intnete ver y me parece que aparece al lado del transformador, una pieza cudarada con 4 pines dos hacia arriba, dos hacia abajo, eso es un optoacoplador y en la esquina superior derecha un transistor, si estos estan mal también puede fallar...

Seria posible, que tomaras una foto por el lado de las pistas y la subieras??


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja, gracias amigo por el consuelo, aunque sea atraves de las letras siempre se agradece. Yo soy español y llevo aqui mas de 5 años, la verdad que es una lastima lo que este pais esta viviendo por culpa de esos corruptos politicos. Pero en fin.

Bueno me dices que ponga una lampara en el capacitador, pero que tipo de lampara? me imagino que el capacitador debe de estar cargado para esa prueba y la placa apagada de la corriente? Saludos y gracias por vuestra labor a diario para nuestra ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

Perdón, una lámpara de unos 25W o menos y conectas la linea, es para ver si enciend y tratar de entender que sucede, solo un momento, deberia encender a pleno, si no lo hace es posible que a pesar que midan bien algún diodoa esta funcionando mal(suele pasar, la prueba sugerida ayuda a descartar tal posibilidad)
Y por la ayuda descuida, lo hago con sumo placer...


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok pandacba, te refieres a una pieza con forma de integrado que tiene 4 patas, pero las 4 patas estan hacia arriba (es decir soldadas normalmente) no entendi eso de 2 hacia arriba y 2 hacia abajo, y el transistor te refieres al que esta arriba del todo que tiene 3 patas? 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

El transistor si, te muestro lo otro

Deberia ser como esta foto


----------



## luigimaldini

Exacto, asi es como el de la foto. Pero una duda, si la falla se ve en el capacitador en principio estos otros podrian estar bien,cierto? es decir primero seria verificar ese capacitador y seguir hacia el integrado y asi hasta lo ultimo, correcto? Saludos.

Te voy a hacer la foto de la parte de atras zona de alimentacion. Dame unos minutos



Te dejo la foto de la placa por detras, es la parte de alimentacion:


----------



## pandacba

Perdona la demora
Con el tester en alterna mide entre los puntos con el circulo, conectado a la linea


----------



## luigimaldini

OK, y que debe medir alli? es decir cuantos voltios? Eso son 2 patas de la bobina.Saludos



Ya medí amigo pandacba, me da valores entre 123 y 124v, es decir los valores estan bien. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si, bien entonces deberias tener unos 172V en continual sobre el capacitor, queda que coloques la lámpara sobre el capacitor y ver si prende a pleno


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja pandacba, y la lampara me dices dde 25w o menos, no puede ser de mas? y de que voltaje la lampara? no puedo probar un bombillo inscandecente de los de toda la vida que se utiliza en las casas? 

Bueno y como te dije amigo, lo raro es que cuando hago la primera medida me da ese valor de 172 o un poco mas, pero si dejo la placa conectada a la corriente y vuelvo a medir va incrementando los voltios en el condensador hasta que llega a unos 260 y comienza a descender. Eso es lo raro que veo.

Bueno edite de nuevo el post para decirte amigo que tengo aqui un bombillo de luz blanco ahorrador de energia de 20w, pero pone tension 127v, si coloco este bombillo estalla? porque en el condensador habra 172v o un poquito mas, es decir hay mucha diferencia de tension.


Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si de esas, prueba con el que tengas a mano si es de más potencia no deberia haber problema, el voltaje del utilzado en la red domiciliaria si es de las incnadescentes clásicas mejor.
Esa tiene una parte eelctrónia y podria dañase salvo que te indique como máxmo voltaje el que daria en continua,  la otra opción es poner dos en serie, pero no de las de ahorro de energías si no la de filalmentos incandescentes


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja osea entonces puedo utilizar una incansdecente, pero esa tienen limite de voltajes supongo tambien, y si aqui es 120 al colocarla tambien reventaria,no? 

Tambien me despista esos 250v del capacitador, ese valor no es probable o existe algo en él que le haga coger esa tension tan alta?



Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Al poner la lámpara quiero ver que sucede, la tesión que mide el tester en alterna es el valor medio, el valor de pico en alterna es de 174 aprox para un valor medo de 120 y lámpara soporta esos voltajes, quiero ver si prende a pleno o que ocurre
También podes poner dos en serie, para que te quedes más tranquilo


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok, Tengo aqui un bombillo tambien de 120v 75w y cuando prenda la quito de inmediato? o la dejo un rato? pero sigo con la incognita de que si esos 250v son irreales o reales? bueno me imagino que para colocarlas en serie las uno con un cable y los 2 de los extremos los conectos al capacitador,cierto? Por supuesto yo en el capacitador mido en continua. Suena a risa lo que voy a decir amigo pandacba pero el hecho de que me reviente la bombillas es mas por el precio, aunque no se crea a nosotros un bombillo tradicional inscansdecente nos sale el sueldo diario de una persona trabajando, ahora mismo está a 200 bolivares casi, algo que cuesta creer pero es la realidad, me da pena contar estas cosas porque parece burla o algo por el estilo pero desgraciadamente no es asi, es más pandacba ojalá el problema fuera el condensador, porque si es el ci aqui ni lo hay, tendria que pedirlo a mi pais para que me lo enviaran asi que imaginate lo que te digo. bueno amigo espero tu respuesta, sigo sin trabajar recuperandome fisica y psicologicamente de lo sucedido. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Disculpa pandacba, antes me decias que el valor de 172v es en alterna, esos 172v son ya continuo,no? son los que mide en el capacitador. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Hola, con 120VAC al rectificarse se obtienen una tensión continua pulsante de unos 172VDC de pico, si el capacitor esta en buenas condiciones, dejan de ser pulsantes para ser continua pura con un pequeño riple o rizado, y al medir sobre el capacitor la lectura no deberia variar.
Conectala un momento y fijate como luce si a pleno brillo  o algo menos y si pudieras poner el tester para ver cunanto marca en continua mejor


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo, entonces pruebo con este de 75w 120v y lo prendo y lo quito rapido para ver como prende. Bueno te escribo con los resultados amigo. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigo pandacba te cuento las pruebas realizadas:

Conecte el bombillo y prende perfectamente con intensidad, al principio como te digo el capacitador me da el valor exacto es decir entre 172 y 173v, dejo un rato la tarjeta encendida y pongo el tester y  ya se va a 250v mas o menos, coloco de nuevo el bombillo y prende perfectamente, apago la tarjeta de la corriente, le coloco el bombillo para descargar, por supuesto no enciende porque al ser de 22uf me imagino que descarga rapidamente, vuelvo a conectar la tarjeta y me da bien los valores, pero cuando pasa el tiempo va aumentando hasta 250v o mas inclusive 270v, el bombillo prende perfectamente pero es algo raro eso de que no se mantenga en 172 o 173v. Para descartar el tester en modo continuidad hice la prueba midiendo la continua de un cargador de portatil y me mide perfectamente los 19vdc. Que puede estar pasando entonces? Si eso son 250v de verdad no deberia de estallar el bombillo con tanta tension? Gracias y saludos de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba

Si, deja el bombillo un poco más y midelo  a ver que sucede en el tiempo, si la luz aumenta y vas viendo al mismo tiempo la tensión, si se mantiene y no hay problemas, directamente podriamos decir que el CI esta dañado y lo deberias reemplazar, para sacarlo fijate si te puedes  conseguir malla desoldante de buena calidad, una vez retirado, habria que verificar, los valores de las resistencias, para asegurarnos que ninguna sufrio daño


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja, a que resistencias te refieres amigo pandacba? bueno yo el bombillo lo deje unos segundos conectado y prendia bien, con buena intensidad. Esta noche puedo hacer la siguiente prueba, soldar los 2 cables del bombillo al capacitador para que asi a la misma vez voy viendo la tension que marca, asi veo si sube demasiado o se mantiene constante.

Tambien tengo la duda a este ci quien le suministra los 9v en la patilla 1? es que justo a su lado tambien hay un condensador de 10uf 50v que no se que funcion desempeña ahi.

Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigo pandacba, pues bien realice la prueba dejando el bombillo mas tiempo, lo que hice fue soldar los 2 cables a cada punto del condensador para luego medir el voltaje, en cuanto conecte a la corriente no me dio tiempo ni a medir porque empezo a salir un poco de humo por la placa, inmediatamente desconecte la placa, desoldé los cables, y lo volvi a probar como ayer, es decir lo coloque y lo quite casi de inmediato cuando prendio y no salia humo, inclusive deje la placa conectada un rato y marchaba perfectamente, volvi a colocar el bombillo rapido y prendia perfectamente, el problema es cuando lo dejo fijo al condensador, creo que el humo seria de la resistencia grande de 20ohm, la medi y la resistencia mide bien, lo unico que se derritio un poquito la gelatina marron de la placa y se puso pegajosa encima de la resistencia. A que es debido ese humo? medi el voltaje e igual que ayer subia hasta mas de 250v, Bueno espero tu respuesta amigo. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Algún efecto raro se produce con el CI, te sugiero quitarlo, desoldandolo com malla como te dije antes y luego haremos algunas verificaciones, una vez desoldado deberias conectar y medir sobre el capacitor y deberia tener el voltaje de 172 sin variar...
Seria posible poner un par de fotos de ambos lados de la placa que muestren un poco  más al centro, digamos a partir del conector de etnrada de tensión hacia el centro


----------



## frisil

No debería variar el voltaje, si te marca negativo es posible que este colocado el voltímetro con las puntas al revés, si no es así podrían ser los diodos rectificadores que estén en mal estado.
Primero determina bien haber medido el voltaje en el capacitor electrolítico después de los diodos rectificadores

Perdón, pensé que había leído ya el ultimo post.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok pandacba, a ver si puedo retirar el ci y mido sobre el capacitador para ver que voltaje me marca, yo tengo aqui una malla desoldadora, pero la verdad que nunca me ha servido para nada, por mas que la utilizo no logro desoldar nada. A ver si me busco la maña de poder desoldarlo. . 

Amigo pandacba hice las fotos que me dijiste, es la parte de arriba desde el conector de entrada 110vac hacia la izquierda es decir mas al centro, tambien hice lo mismo pero por la parte de atras.

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigo pandacba, he retirado el integrado, me ha costado mucho trabajo, a base de esfuerzo lo quité aunque quedo medio destrozado. Bueno despues de retirarlo medi de nuevo en el capacitador y de nuevo el voltaje comienza a subir, que puede estar pasando? Bueno amigo espero tu respuesta. Gracias.


----------



## luigimaldini

Noticias algo mas positiva, he cambiado el capacitador de entrada de 450v y ya no se dispara y me marca valores raros de 260v o mas, tengo la tension constante entre 169 y 170v. Ahora me toca esperar el integrado nuevo para colocarlo y ver que ocurre. Seguiré informando de cualquier otro avance. Saludos


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigos  ya me llegaron  los componentes, he colocado el tny276pn en la tarjeta y de momento no me llega voltaje de salida en el transformador, mido los 2 capacitadores de la salida y las medidas me dan casi 0v, tambien  he medido el capacitador pequeñito que segun es el que alimenta al tny276pn y me mide 4,74v , tambien he medido en la patilla 1 del tny276pn y me da valor de 1,35v esas medidas son correctas? No se si el problema pudiera estar en el optoacoplador o el tl431. Gracias y saludos a todos.

Acabo de hacer otra prueba, he cambiado los 2 condensadores en la salida, y sigue igual, pongo el tester y me da 0v en ambos condensadores, no se donde podrá estar el problema. Espero alguna opinión. Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno a ver si esta noche puedo medir los 2 diodos que estan en la salida, dejo una imagen para que veais el tipo que son, los marque con circulo de color verde,los medi en la placa y en directa e inversa me marcan, por eso tendré que desoldar una pata para evitar lecturas erroneas, quiero aclarar que las medidas las hago conectando el cable de red y nunca presionando el boton de endendido de la lavadora, me imagino que este ultimo es para activar las demas funciones, con el cable de corriente solo deberia de tener voltaje en esos 2 capacitadores y no los tengo. Bueno cualquier ayuda sera agradecida ya que he cambiado 3 piezas y sigo igual. Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola de nuevo, pues bueno comprobe esos 2 diodos y estan bien, tambien comprobe una resistencia al lado de uno de esos diodos y tambien esta bién, inclusive cambie el tl431 y sigo igual, sigo sin tension en esos 2 capacitadores de salida, ya no se que mas mirar. Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno cansado de ir probando, realice la prueba de un diodo que no se que funcion tiene en esa posicion, en la foto esta marcado con una x de color rosa, aunque ahi no se ve por la resina marron, es justamente en esa posicion pegado al transformador donde va colocado ese diodo  y con direccion al tny276pn , pues bien desolde una patita para comprobar el diodo y me da en directa 0,172v y en inversa me da tambien lo mismo, que tipo de diodo es este? es normal que tambien me mida en inversa lo mismo que en directa?. Bueno esta es la ultima prueba que realicé hoy. Agradeceria que alguien me saque la duda de este diodo. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno me puse y he desoldado el diodo y mide 0,166v en ambos sentidos, el modelo de diodo es: UF10100, no se que tipo de diodo es este y para que se utiliza, lo importantes es que creo que esta malo porque no debe de medir en ambas direcciones, lo digo para ver si puedo encontrar este modelo o algun sustituto. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigos, bien acabo de colocar el diodo FR107 y sigo igual, ademas he observado que cuando mido la tension en el condensador pequeñito al lado del integrado tny276pn me da valores en mv, cosa ilogica porque me deberia de marcar algun voltaje, lo extraño de todo esto es que no tengo voltaje tampoco en este condensador pequeñito, este condensador pequeño es de 10uf y 50v que tension deberia marcarme en él? solo tengo la tension correcta en el grande de 170v. Bueno ya no se que mas hacerle a esto porque por mas que miro no veo mas componentes. Gracias y saludos amigos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Lo mejor sería que hicieses un esquema de esa zona de la alimentación. 
Pero conociendo las limitaciones (por falta de conocimentos técnicos), también ayudaría una foto de la parte superior (componentes) y la parte inferior (pistas). Aunque ya pusiste foto de pistas no se aprecia bien donde van las pistas del ci tny276. 

Por otro lado en su día Pandacba te indicó que en la patilla 1 deberían haber unos 9v. Para verificar tendríamos que ver los componentes asociados a ese circuito, si se alimenta a traves de una (o dos) resistencia o el diodo mencionado.   

Si el último diodo sustituido estaba mal puede que se haya vuelto a dañar el tny276.  
También habría que verificar el optoacoplador (el integrado de 4 patas). 

Saludos


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo, lo curioso es que cuando mido tension tambien en ese capacitador pequeñito que supuestamente alimenta al ci tampoco me da valores logico, es lo raro, porque hasta el grande todo está bien, me mide 170v aproximados. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigo pinchavalvulas, te he editado la parte de atras de la tarjeta con colores para mostrarte los componentes que mire e incluso he cambiado,te lo identifico con colores en la imagen para saber:

- Los 2 recuadros rosas conectores del Filtro de entrada, ese me mide bien 170v
- Los 4 color anaranjado son las patas del tny276pn
- Los 2 azul arriba del tny276pn son los conectores del capacitador pequeño de 10uf 50v
- Los 2 marrones son los conectores del diodo FR107 que conecté en sustitucion del UF1010
- Los 2 amarillo condensador de 10nf 1000v
- Los 2 lila son los conectores de la resistencia de 74,8 kohm


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas luigimaldini.
Lo que no veo claro es a donde van las patas del CI, el diodo, etc..
Por eso lo de una foto nueva, a ser posible mas clara. Los componentes ya los tenía ubicados, lo que no veo es las uniones entre ellos. Quiero ver si el condensador está en la pata 1 ó en la 2, por ejemplo. 
Y también ver por donde le entra corriente (tensión para los puristas) a la patilla 1. Por ver si alguna resistencia se ha abierto.
Si buscas el tny276 en google te saldrán montones de esquemas y verás que 
se alimenta por la patilla 1, a veces a través de 2 resistencias, otras por una resistencia ó por una resistencia mas un diodo... ese es el tema, ver por que no tienes tensión en esa patilla, la 1.

Edito: ¿tienes tensión en la patilla 4? y si es así.. ¿que tensión hay?

Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ah ok amigo pinchavalvulas, dame un momentito y te voy a situar las patas en el dibujo para ver si te ubicas mejor. Gracias y saludos.



Bueno amigo pinchavalvulas te dejo otra imagen con un poco mas de explicacion de los componentes, cualquier cosa me dices para indicarte con detalles lo que quieras saber.
 Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas. 
Siento la demora, ultimamente no salgo de los hospitales (esta vez un nuevo miembro en la familia  ).
Bueno, por partes, sigo sin poder ver a donde van las pistas de las patillas del integrado. 

¿Que tensión tenemos en patilla 4 del integrado?. Tensión medida entre patilla 4 y (-) del c 22uF/460v ó patillas 5-8 del ic.
¿El condensador 10uF/50v a que patilla del ic va?, ¿a la patilla 2?.
¿el optoacoplador lo has comprobado?, por lo menos que no esté en corto.
Y ¿el tl?.
Si cualquiera de los dos últimos está mal o no le llega tensión, la fuente no arranca y no da salida.

Mide que no esté abierto el primario del transformador, aunque es rarísimo.
De momento esto, que ya es tarde, mañana seguimos.
Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Siento la demora, ultimamente no salgo de los hospitales (esta vez un nuevo miembro en la familia  ).
> Bueno, por partes, sigo sin poder ver a donde van las pistas de las patillas del integrado.
> 
> ¿Que tensión tenemos en patilla 4 del integrado?. Tensión medida entre patilla 4 y (-) del c 22uF/460v ó patillas 5-8 del ic.
> ¿El condensador 10uF/50v a que patilla del ic va?, ¿a la patilla 2?.
> ¿el optoacoplador lo has comprobado?, por lo menos que no esté en corto.
> Y ¿el tl?.
> Si cualquiera de los dos últimos está mal o no le llega tensión, la fuente no arranca y no da salida.
> 
> Mide que no esté abierto el primario del transformador, aunque es rarísimo.
> De momento esto, que ya es tarde, mañana seguimos.
> Saludos.



Ok amigo magnifica explicacion, y creo entender que ha nacido alguien en tu familia, cierto? de ser asi una buena noticia aunque se trate de hospital,jejeje.

Bueno al tema que me dices de las patillas del ci, la patilla 1 es la que esta arriba marcada con un punto, me imagino que la 4 es la que está abajo de esa numero 1, ya que la 3 no existe porque no tiene. Donde mido entonces la tension en la 1 o en la 4?. El condensador pequeño va  la patilla 2 junto con una resistencia, he medido continuidad y exacto hay continuidad de la resistencia smd al condensador y tambien a la patilla 2, medi tension en esa patilla 2 y me da 4,69v , en el condensador me da 4,74v me imagino que la resistencia esa es la que baja un poquito la tension. En la patilla 1 y 4 no he medido nada, respecto al optoacoplador y tl431 coloque 2 nuevos inclusive, y como puedo comprobar lo que me dices de que no este abierto el primario del transformador? por un lado tiene 2 pines y por el otro tiene como 6 o 7 pines. Tambien te añado que antes no me marcaba nada en los condensadores de salidas, ahora en uno me da 135mv y en el otro 0,765v, por supuesto poca tension pero marca algo antes se me iba a 0v. Bueno cualquier cosa me dices y  yo hago las pruebas necesarias para descartar la posible falla. Buenas noches y muchas gracias, hasta mañana. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
La comprobación del transformador es medir continuidad en el primario (los dos pines de la parte inferior), aunque supongo que si tienes algo de tensión en el secundario es por que está bien.
Lo de la poca tensión que tienes en los diodos será lo poco que se induce por el transformador (de ahí que suponga esté bien) al no funcionar la fuente, pero si antes no te daba nada es que algo has adelantado.

Como no tengo el esquema te diría que midas en la 1 y en la 4, pero si el ic está oscilando bien quizás medir en la 4 no le siente bien al polímetro. 
Comprueba que esté bien la resistencia de 74 y que tensión hay en el punto de unión de esta y el anodo del diodo que va a la patilla 4 (3).
También deberías medir tensiones en el tl y el optoacoplador en las patillas de arriba. Ojo ten en cuenta que la masa en ese punto será la de los negativos de los condensadores de filtro de los diodos de salida.
Cuantos mas datos tengamos mas facil será e incluso puede se una algún compañero.

Estoy tratando de sacar el esquema de esa zona pero me faltan datos. lo subo y seguimos.

El manual de servicio:
http://hyperwareing.com/Manuales/LINEA BLANCA/lavadoras/MANUAL SERVICIO LAV XQB120-9188.pdf


Este es el esquema que he podido deducir hasta ahora, el circulo con interrogación es algo que se ve soldado justo debajo del optoacoplador y condensador de 10uF/50v. ¿es algo o me engañan las sombras de las soldaduras?

saludos


----------



## luigimaldini

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> La comprobación del transformador es medir continuidad en el primario (los dos pines de la parte inferior), aunque supongo que si tienes algo de tensión en el secundario es por que está bien.
> Lo de la poca tensión que tienes en los diodos será lo poco que se induce por el transformador (de ahí que suponga esté bien) al no funcionar la fuente, pero si antes no te daba nada es que algo has adelantado.
> 
> Como no tengo el esquema te diría que midas en la 1 y en la 4, pero si el ic está oscilando bien quizás medir en la 4 no le siente bien al polímetro.
> Comprueba que esté bien la resistencia de 74 y que tensión hay en el punto de unión de esta y el anodo del diodo que va a la patilla 4 (3).
> También deberías medir tensiones en el tl y el optoacoplador en las patillas de arriba. Ojo ten en cuenta que la masa en ese punto será la de los negativos de los condensadores de filtro de los diodos de salida.
> Cuantos mas datos tengamos mas facil será e incluso puede se una algún compañero.
> 
> Estoy tratando de sacar el esquema de esa zona pero me faltan datos. lo subo y seguimos.
> 
> El manual de servicio:
> http://hyperwareing.com/Manuales/LINEA BLANCA/lavadoras/MANUAL SERVICIO LAV XQB120-9188.pdf
> 
> 
> Este es el esquema que he podido deducir hasta ahora, el circulo con interrogación es algo que se ve soldado justo debajo del optoacoplador y condensador de 10uF/50v. ¿es algo o me engañan las sombras de las soldaduras?
> 
> saludos



Hola amigo pinchavalvula, bueno en el primario si tengo continuidad lo que quiere decir que esta bien, respecto a lo que me dices de las respectivas medidas, recuerdo que medí en la patilla 1 y me da 1,35v, en la 4 no he medido tension. Respecto a la resistencia si me da el valor correcto en kohm, lo que no entiendo cuando me dices que mida tension en tl431 y optoacoplador, te refieres a medir tension conectada la tarjeta a la corriente? y en que punto tengo que poner las puntas del tester para medir y que valores deberia de darme? Tampoco entendi bien lo del anodo y la resistencia de 74 kohm. Respecto al circulo que comentas no se que es lo que es, en esta tarjeta lo que veo mas proximo con circulo es el condensador de 10uf 50v, no se si será eso en el esquema. Bueno dime como hago esas mediciones y te hago las pruebas convenientes, disculpa pero no quiero poner el tester donde no deba y al final sea peor la cosa,jejejeje. Como te dije el OPtoacoplador y el tl431 son nuevos, yo los cambié. Medi el diodo led del optoacoplador y me daba bien, 0965v en directa y nada en inversa, por supuesto hablo sin estar conectado a la alimentacion,jejeje. bueno cualquier cosa me dices para ir descartando. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Con el anodo del diodo me refiero a (-) del diodo que es donde se junta con la resitencia de 74 Kohm. Medir tensión entre ese punto y el negtivo del condensador (22uF/460v) de filtro del puente de diodos.Es para saber si en la patilla 4 hay tensión.  
Pensandolo bien medir tensión en el tl y el opto cuando en las salidas solo tienes milivoltios es una tontería-culpa mia-  :loco: es tarde y no pienso bien....

En cuanto a medir con la tarjeta conectada a la red, si me refería a eso. El tema es que, *sí*, *se* que cuando mides continuidad o diodos lo que da son voltios (mas bien milivoltios), pero se lee como Ohmios, al expresarlo en voltios (no eres el único que lo hace) lleva a confusión, a pensar que se está tomando medidas de tensión y no comprobando el componente en cuestión. De ahí (pienso) que hayan confusiones a la hora de tomar medidas en un sentido u otro. Puede que alguno me corrija y diga que al medir dioo te da la tensión del diodo, pero si nos ahorramos la "v" despues del valor (ejemp.690 "v" ) eviamos la confusion de pensar que son voltios del circuito en que se halla dicho componente. Espero haberme explicado bien.
En cuanto al circulo es que las soldaduras parece que hay algo ahí, pero a lo mjor me engañan las sombras.








Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ah ok pinchavalvulas, eso que señala es una de las patas del optoacoplador (La parte del fototransistor), fijate un poquito mas arriba de esa y veras las otras 2 que forman el Diodo led del optoacoplador. Respeto al (-) del diodo te refieres al catodo,no? ese es el que se junta con la resistencia grande, es que me dijiste el anodo y el anodo no se junta con la resistencia, el catodo si va en la pista de una pata de la resistencia, esa tension la mido conectada a la corriente,no? y claro me imagino que en escala CC. 

Bueno referente a la medida que te dije del diodo led de 0.965 te dije eso porque en el multimetro aparece la letra V.

Entonces me dices que mida el catodo de ese diodo unido a la resistencia? y como pongo las puntas del tester en cuestion? 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas. Ya dije que no estaba centrado y para colmo empezó a fallar internet y lo tuve que dejar.
Anodo positivo y katodo negativo (a veces la dislexia me juega malas pasadas).
Si, la tensión entre el katodo (-) y masa. Tensiones medidas conectado a corriente (si no no dará nada)
y en CC. Masa negativo del condensador de filtro del puente de diodos.

Te vuelvo a modificar la imagen para me entiendas, quizas estoy confundido por los reflejos y son nodos en los que solo hay estaño.

Edito: No tenemos esquema y no sabemos las tensiones que deberían haber. Pienso si no es posible que probando sin carga la fuente se proteja y por eso no te arranque. 
Saludos.


----------



## angel36

pregunto y por ahí no leí bien...

pero..... reviso los pulsadores de encendido y demás? que van en la otra placa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, de ahí mi ultimo pensamiento ¿y si.. ya está arreglado y falta conectarlo todo para probar? o ¿y si el problema está en la placa de control?.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

te decía eso por que me toco una que no encendía .....  (samsung creo que era) y todo el problema estaba en el botón de power que estaba mal ( se mantenía pulsado) y eso hace que la fuente NO encienda..

no esta demás probarlos y son varios por lo que vi...


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola amigo pinchavalvula, eso que indicas en la imagen ultima son ranuras de la tarjeta, es decir son como lineas perforadas, puedes introducir lo que quieras que sale por el otro lado, es como separadores.

Respecto a lo que dice el amigo Angel36 de que si el problema esta en el pulsador, tambien he leido eso por la red. Pero me hago una pregunta: Esa tarjeta que estoy arreglando deberia de llevar tension a los 2 condensadores de salida sin necesidad de pulsar, cierto? es decir hay una entrada y una salida de tension despues del transformador, me imagino que esa tension deberia de estar presente ahi, cosa que no tengo. Estoy hablando sin saber al 100 x 100 claro está. Yo eche un vistazo a la otra parte de encendido donde está el pulsador y aparentemente el pulsador de encendido esta bién. 

Bueno amigo os sigo leyendo para ver si adelanto un poco mas. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## angel36

tu lavadora según entiendo se compone de dos tarjetas y una depende de la otra... quizás me equivoque pero sin la orden del micro la fuente no va  salir de standby .....


----------



## luigimaldini

angel36 dijo:


> tu lavadora según entiendo se compone de dos tarjetas y una depende de la otra... quizás me equivoque pero sin la orden del micro la fuente no va  salir de standby .....



Exacto angel36, se compone de 2 tarjetas, pero es normal entonces medir en esos 2 condensadores y no tener voltaje? necesita de la otra para que tengas voltaje en la salida del transformador? Gracias y saludos de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba

Todo depende de como ete conectado, muchos sistemas utilzan la señal del opto para que la fuente quede off/ o lo que se conce como stand by, como no disponemos del circuito completo para guiarnos, hacer lo que te dice angel, no perdes nada y podes ganar mucho.....


----------



## luigimaldini

pandacba dijo:


> Todo depende de como ete conectado, muchos sistemas utilzan la señal del opto para que la fuente quede off/ o lo que se conce como stand by, como no disponemos del circuito completo para guiarnos, hacer lo que te dice angel, no perdes nada y podes ganar mucho.....



Hola amigo pandacba, me alegro de leerte. Bueno esta noche si puedo la conectaré a ver que hace, de todas formas como dije en la parte de los pulsadores no veo nada anormal, no veo que se haya quedado cogido o algo así. Bueno por lo menos ahora entiendo y comprendo algo mas muchos funcionamiento. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Mas o menos si el circuito tl optoacoplador no reciben señal de la placa de control, la alimentacion se queda en stand-by. 
los pulsadores pueden quedarse con resistencia baja (como si estubiese pulsado) y dar problemas, pero a simple vista están bien. Suele pasar como bien te indican.


----------



## angel36

una foto de las dos placas  con vista de los componentes.... podrías subir?


----------



## luigimaldini

angel36 dijo:


> una foto de las dos placas  con vista de los componentes.... podrías subir?



Ok amigo angel, ya tendria que ser para mañana, pediré prestada una camara y le hago foto completa para que veas. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola de nuevo amigos Angel y pinchavalvula, pues bien monte la tarjeta y de momento sigue igual, verifique si todos los pulsadores pulsan bien y aparentemente estan bien. Lo raro de esto es que pienso que tiene que ser problema de algun componente mas que este quemado o que no trabaje bien, digo esto porque ya cambie el capacitador grande de filtro que estaba malo, y seguidamente el diodo rectificador ultrarapido que va al primario tambien lo cambie, por eso digo que la falla pienso que se relaciona con algun o algunos componentes mas, disculpa te prometí la foto para hoy, mi cuñada no estaba en su casa y no pude conseguir la camara, a ver si mañana la consigo y hago las fotos posibles para que las veas. La placa de la fuente puedes ver las fotos que he colocado por aqui mientras hasta que te consiga las demas, en este post puse varias fotos de esa parte de la fuente. En fin amigo un dolor de cabeza. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas. Deduzco que no llegaste a medir si tenía tensión y cual en el katodo del diodo. 
Creo que ya lo dije en algún post, si es posible, las fotos por lado componentes y lado soldaduras, lo bastante cerca e iluminadas como para que se puedan seguir las pistas y darnos una idea del funcionamiento de los circuitos.
Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo pinchavalvula, si tienes razon no mire la tension donde me indicaste, como me dijisteis lo otro posible me puse a montarla y probarla y como digo de momento sigue igual, pero por ejemplo que tension deberia de tener ahi donde indicas? me dijiste que la punta del tester la roja al catodo y la negra al negativo del condensador grande de entrada? A ver si despues puedo conseguir la camara y hago fotos por todos lados para que veais con claridad los componentes y todo lo demas. En fin amigo esta placa parece que tiene un poltergeist,jejeje. Bueno Gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En realidad no lo tengo claro, lo suyo sería medir en la patilla 3 del TNY, pero si está funcionado bien la oscilación podría dañar el polímetro.
También podrías buscar el micro que controla todas las funcione y ver si le llega alguna tensión. O ver la nomenclaura (matrícula, inscripción, nombre..) de dicho micro para ver el datasheet. 
Sigo estudiando las fotos para hacerme una idea.


----------



## luigimaldini

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En realidad no lo tengo claro, lo suyo sería medir en la patilla 3 del TNY, pero si está funcionado bien la oscilación podría dañar el polímetro.
> También podrías buscar el micro que controla todas las funcione y ver si le llega alguna tensión. O ver la nomenclaura (matrícula, inscripción, nombre..) de dicho micro para ver el datasheet.
> Sigo estudiando las fotos para hacerme una idea.



Ok amigo pinchavalvulas, por eso te decia medir en ese diodo de rectificacion rapida podria dañar el polimetro, porque la verdad creo que lleva al primario y no se que tension podria marcar eso. Referente a las fotos las tengo pendiente a ver si puedo hacerlas esta noche y os la envio.

Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Y para salir de duda amigos, cuando esta oscilando, que intensidad pasa por ese diodo y que tension podria tener? veo la direccion de esa patilla del integrado hacia el anodo y despues del catodo direccion primario. Es una pregunta que me hago porque no tengo idea. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

La tensión sería la de salida del puente, pero con la fuente funcionando tienes una onda a una frecuencia muy elevada, si el polímetro es bueno se protege y pita pero si es normal ¡Pum!adios aparato.

Yo cuando tengo dudas le rozo de pasada con la punta de medida y si pita desisto, si no pita mido tensión aunque lo mas normal es que no haya o el IC no esté funcionando. Eso con mi polímetro que sin saberlo lo compré bastante bueno, lleva conmigo mas de 25 años.

Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La tensión sería la de salida del puente, pero con la fuente funcionando tienes una onda a una frecuencia muy elevada, si el polímetro es bueno se protege y pita pero si es normal ¡Pum!adios aparato.
> 
> Yo cuando tengo dudas le rozo de pasada con la punta de medida y si pita desisto, si no pita mido tensión aunque lo mas normal es que no haya o el IC no esté funcionando. Eso con mi polímetro que sin saberlo lo compré bastante bueno, lleva conmigo mas de 25 años.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno yo mejor ni lo intento,jejejeje. Entonces ahi tendria una tension de 170v en ese punto? porque esa es la que tengo en la salida del puente rectificador que llega al condensador. Yo pensaba que era una tension baja al pasar por ahi,jejejeje. Saludos.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno despues de la lucha para reparar la lavadora, por fin prendio, ahora estamos en fase de prueba a ver su funcionamiento. Dejar aqui escrito todo lo que lleve acabo para elllo, los sitios donde habia fallas era primero el capacitador de entrada de 22uf 450v, tambien el diodo ultrarapido rectificador del primario estaba malo, y despues de darles vuelta a la cabeza una dichosa resistencia SMD de 100ohm me tuvo muchisimos dias en jaque, el valor que me daba esta resistencia era 149kohm y su codigo es 101 es decir 100ohm, como he leido por muchos sitios y me dijo el amigo angel una resistencia mala se abre o te marca valor bajo pero nunca valor alto, bueno pues no se si es el primer caso el mio pero esa resistencia me marcaba una resistencia altisima, de hecho la cambie por una convencional mucho mas grande claro está  y voilá la lavadora prendio. Si alguien tiene un problema parecido con esta lavadora que verifique todo lo que yo he ido haciendo para ir mas directo a la falla. Bueno quiero agradecer a todos los que me ayudaron en este post, tambien especialmente al amigo Pandacba y pinchavalvulas que me fueron orientando con algunos pasos, y como ultimo compañero al amigo Angel36 que  ya estabamos a punto de realizar una prueba con transformador externo, pero como me di cuenta de esa resistencia quise probar esa ultima alternativa, y gracias a Dios resultó al final ser la resistencia.

Bueno pido a los moderadores que ya pueden cerrar el post, y el que tenga algun problema parecido con esta lavadora o parecida ya sabe mas o menos cual fué la falla.

GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Enhorabuena, me alegro hayas encontrado la averia. 

En cuanto a las resistencias, para mí, lo normal es que se abran (corten) o se alteren el valor y den mas resistencia de la que deben (nunca menos), lo he visto en varios televisores, e incluso "microfónicas" que por vibracione o golpes se abrían o cerraban internamente dando averías complicadas de reparar.

El post es bueno se quede abierto por un tiempo, por si hay alguna consulta no consumir mas recursos y abrir mas temas similares.

Saludos y suerte en los negocios.


----------



## angel36

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En cuanto a las resistencias, para mí, lo normal es que se abran (corten) o se alteren el valor y den mas resistencia de la que deben (nunca menos), lo he visto en varios televisores, e incluso "microfónicas" que por vibracione o golpes se abrían o cerraban internamente dando averías complicadas de reparar.



Esto me viene al pelo......... ando enredado con un rep de DVD y en estos dias estube midiendo unas R smd que marcaban valores altos... no mucho pero suficientes para causar problemas....

voy a medir otra vez 

y con respecto a la lavadora... 

Lo bueno es que anda....... lo mejor es lo que aprendiste!


----------



## luigimaldini

angel36 dijo:


> Esto me viene al pelo......... ando enredado con un rep de DVD y en estos dias estube midiendo unas R smd que marcaban valores altos... no mucho pero suficientes para causar problemas....
> 
> voy a medir otra vez
> 
> y con respecto a la lavadora...
> 
> Lo bueno es que anda....... lo mejor es lo que aprendiste!



Asi es Angel, cada dia voy aprendiendo algo mas, y gracias a ustedes todo se hace mas facil.

GRACIAS Y SALUDOS.


----------



## jean_1992

Un saludo luigimaldini!! Me alegra que hayas encontrado la solución a tu problema, quien lo diría no? una resistencia SMD sacando canas verdes!! 

Quisiera preguntarte como has hecho para sacar la tapa de los tornillos que se ven en la imagen? Destapaste por ahí? Como lo hiciste? 

O alguien que me dé ideas de cómo quitar esas tapas porque tengo un problema y es que mi lavadora no deja de llenar y pienso que seria algún sensor de agua se ha desconectado!! Sin embargo, estoy abierto a sugerencias... mi lavadora es del mismo modelo que la de luigi


----------



## luigimaldini

jean_1992 dijo:


> Un saludo luigimaldini!! Me alegra que hayas encontrado la solución a tu problema, quien lo diría no? una resistencia SMD sacando canas verdes!!
> 
> Quisiera preguntarte como has hecho para sacar la tapa de los tornillos que se ven en la imagen? Destapaste por ahí? Como lo hiciste?
> 
> O alguien que me dé ideas de cómo quitar esas tapas porque tengo un problema y es que mi lavadora no deja de llenar y pienso que seria algún sensor de agua se ha desconectado!! Sin embargo, estoy abierto a sugerencias... mi lavadora es del mismo modelo que la de luigi



Hola amigo, ese problema lo tenia la mia desde antes de esta averia, es mas ahora lo sigue teniendo, y segun he leido puede ser problema de la electrovalvulas, en muchos casos  hay que cambiarlas, de momento estamos lavando a ver si se corrige, sino llamaremos a este muchacho para que la vea.

SALUDOS.


----------



## angel36

jean, bienvenido al foro 



antes de destapar nada deberías revisar las electrovalvulas  y el presostato.

en ocasiones el sarro tapa parcialmente donde conectan las mangueras del presostato.


----------



## jean_1992

Gracias luigi y angel por responder, hoy me levanté bien temprano y no sé qué pasó que marchó todo normal!! Solo tengo un problema con la nivelacion de la lavadora y un amortiguador se ha dañado, toca reemplazarlo! Muchas gracias


----------



## luigimaldini

jean_1992 dijo:


> Gracias luigi y angel por responder, hoy me levanté bien temprano y no sé qué pasó que marchó todo normal!! Solo tengo un problema con la nivelacion de la lavadora y un amortiguador se ha dañado, toca reemplazarlo! Muchas gracias




Amigo Jean, te comento que si un dia se vuelve a presentar el problema y tu lavadora permite la entrada del agua estando desconectada de la corriente es problema de la electrovalvula, dicha electrovalvula no es convencional, pedimos una por mercadolibre y resulta que cuando llego era de 1 cabeza, las de haier son 2 cabezas y totalmente distinta a las otras, menos mal que logre limpiar la original, ya hemos puesto como 5 lavados y de momento va bien, esperemos que asi sea porque con la situacion del pais dificil lo tendremos para encontrar esta pieza. Quiero aprovechar para dar de nuevo las gracias al amigo Angel36, con su ayuda logré limpiarla, el metodo del vinagre funcionó de momento y esperemos que siga asi mucho tiempo. Lo dicho amigo cualquier novedad con lo que te digo es la electrovalvula, tocará quitarla y limpiarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Mimoso

Buenas noches amigos del Foro. Me llamo un cliente que tiene una lavadora de la marca Haier del modelo indicado. 

La situación es que al encender la lavadora se quedan titilando varios diodos y se desplega en los 7 segmentos la palabra FA, despues de como un minuto o más dejan de titilar y sonar la alarma y queda FA. Los leds no se apagan tampoco. Es decir se quita el sonido pero quedan los leds encendidos y la palabra FA y no se puede hacer ninguna operación es decir se bloquea. 

Las fotos colocadas fueron tomadas, con la tarjeta desconectada y fuera de la lavadora y me sigue dando el mismo problema de cuando esta conectada en la lavadora. 

Mis preguntas son? 
1. Quiere decir que hay una falla en la tarjeta? y que debo revisar? 
2. Una tarjeta buena al conectarla fuera de la lavadora, que leds se encienden al darle encendido? 

Agradecido de antemano por sus respuestas.

Anexo fotos


----------



## juanma2468

Mimoso dijo:
			
		

> Las fotos colocadas fueron tomadas, con la tarjeta desconectada y fuera  de la lavadora y me sigue dando el mismo problema de cuando esta  conectada en la lavadora.


Pues si te sigue ocurriendo la misma falla con la placa toda desconectada y fuera del lavaropas, porque en las fotos no veo la palabra "FA" (FAlla)?


----------



## Mimoso

La FA no sale en las fotos. Por eso no se ve


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.haier.com/es/service/Selfservice/FAQ/Lavadoras/Lavasecadoras/


----------



## Mimoso

Buenas noches amigos del foro. Revise la lavadora y todos los cables que iban al presostato, al rectificador que alimenta la válvula de agua fria estaban partidos. 
Adicionalmente las bobinas que se ven en el esquema eléctrico que van al motor estaban partidas. 

Arregle el cableado y ya lavadora llena pero no lava. 

Ahora el problema es que la tarjeta no zumba (no emite pitido) al pulsar los botones. 

Como veras en el esquema anexo. Las bobinas que van al motor (cable gris y rojo) son hechas con cables #18 y el cliente corto la bobina de color rojo. 

Las preguntas son: 

1.- Que pasará que la tarjeta ahora al pulsar y programar el lavado, no suena o emite el pitido? 
2.- Cómo hago para construir la bobina roja? La bobina Gris la tengo. 
3.- Cómo hago para probar el motor.
4. Me traje el arné de cables, la tarjeta, el presostato y la electrovávula de agua fria porque quiero simular el motor con lamparas (bombillos). Donde conecto los bombillos? 

Anexo esquema eléctrico y fotos de la lavadora. 

Nota:En el esquema anexo indica suiche de equilibrio. Alguien sabe que es esto?

Si alguien puede enviar el esquema electrico de como conectar los bombillos o cómo probar el motor se los agradecería.

Alguien sabe como conectarles bombillos a esta lavadora ?
Adicionalmente, que debo verificar ya que al pulsar los botones la lavadora no emite sonido ?


----------



## Mimoso

Buenas noches amigo de Foroelectronica. Se solucionó el problema no era la tarjeta. Al revisar el cableado habían muchos cables partidos y sulfatados del: presóstato, electroválvulas, etc. 

Despues de haber reparado todo. Había otra falla que el motor no funcionaba, lo desmonté y observé que estaba pegado. Con un alicate de presión le hice presión al eje y funcionó.

Respecto al pitido resulta que el zumbador o campana esta dañado. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## juann31

Hola amigos del foro. Tengo una pequeño problema con una tarjeta de lavadora marca haier, les adjunto la foto. La cosa es que el sistema es con fuente conmutada. Al parecer tiene algunas resistencias fuera de valor. Las cambie pero aun así no hace nada. Cambie el transistor que le da la señal al optó. Cambie el opto . revise condensadores diodos y asociados . nada aun. El único que en falta por revisar o sustituir es el tny246pn que es el oscilador de la fuente. Qusiera saber que voltaje deberia salir del oscilador cono saber que esta funcionando. Espero su opinión gracias.


----------



## luigimaldini

Hola buenas tardes, despues de años de haber reparado mi lavadora haier, hoy me llevo la sorpresa de que al prenderla inmediatamente se apaga, a veces dura un tiempo pequeño, a veces cuando pulsas algun boton de la tarjeta,etc.... He abierto la placa y no veo nada mal a simple vista, si he medido el capacitador rectificador y mide 159v no se si esa medida es normal en un pais cuya tension es 110v, la vez anterior ese capacitador estaba malo porque empezaba a subir el voltaje hasta llegar a 200 y pico, esta vez se mantiene en los 159 v sin variaciones, si he observado que 2 capacitadores de 25 voltios a la salida de un transformador  me marcan unas medidas que no corresponden. A ver si puedo subir una foto, el problema es que estoy sin internet y me conecto con los datos de un bam y es casi imposible navegar. 

Añado lo siguiente:

la placa utiliza este microcontrolador: tny276pn Puede ser que un problema o falla en este microcontrolador provoque lo que comente anteriormente? me llama la atencion los voltajes de salidas de los 2 capacitadores que deberian de marcar proximo a los 25 voltios y no marcan ese valor.


----------



## sanchez

*B*uenas tardes amigos del foro*,* soy *V*ictor *S*anchez desde *Ve*nezuela. *T*engo una lavadora *H*aier fuzzy XQB120-9188*,* enciende y selecciona pero al pulsar el botón de inicio se apaga totalmente. *¿Q*ue podría estar causando ésta falla?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Movido al tema correspondiente !


----------



## DJ T3

Puede ser que se esté protegiendo, o algun conector en mal estado.
Dinos, que haz hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## FRANKLINHGC

Buenas noches. Tengo una Lavadora Haier XQB100-9188 Fuzzy.  Problema: Al encender se queda solo centrifugando, termina y comienza otra vez a centrifugar. Que pudiera ser?? No consigo el plano de dichas tarjetas electrónicas. Gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3

Haz medido o mirado algo?
Tienes experiencia en reparacion?
Marca algo en el panel?


----------



## Axel31

Dejo el service manual de la Haier XQB100-9188 pero no es la Fuzzy. A ver si vale.
Saludos


----------



## murder

En principio, yo diría triac de centrifugado en corto. Pero el hecho de que pare y continúe con la misma función, descarta esa falla y todos los dardos apuntan a un switch de la placa, pegado, con fugas o en corto. Justamente el que ordena el centrifugado.


----------

